# Just WHY is GameFAQs forums so damn ****??!!



## SkH (Mar 27, 2008)

I have recently banned from the forums on GameSpot, I can't even send a PM, so that's why I used GameFAQs recently.

And a lot of my "msgs" got moderated. It's just so sh*tty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And they delete topics too after a while, so we can't really use the search function, to get the answers, but in a old game, this would be lifesaver -- the precious answers, tricks, etc. just all gone, so we just can't read it... and the same for the "500 posts and lock" rule... it's all SUCK!!!

I *HATE* it. Really. We would need a "GameFORUMs", with the newest IPB, if there wasn't GBATemp! And who don't know GBATemp, they all just simply SUCKS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anybody with the same feelings?

EDIT: Fixed what we need!


----------



## JPH (Mar 27, 2008)

Everyone hates GameFAQs, they suck.

Luckily, there's GBAtemp.net


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 27, 2008)

Gamespot is in the pocket of various game companies. Therefore anything they may not like will get moderated.


----------



## SkH (Mar 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Everyone hates GameFAQs, they suck.
> 
> Luckily, there's GBAtemp.net


Yeah. Luckily.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 27, 2008)

I lose between 3 and 12 karma points on GameFAQs almost every week lol ... and I can't count how many times I've had 48 hour or 72 hour suspensions.

You find that the people who have massive levels of karma are those who pretty much say nothing in their posts, or who only post to warn others about the hazards of what they have posted ... basically, very safe posters.

Or, they just suck up to the mods lol


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 27, 2008)

GameFAQS forums are infested with 13yo fanboys.. you can't have a decent discussion there.. It's almost like /v/.. but without the funny images.. 

GBATemp already supplies all my gaming forum needs


----------



## The Teej (Mar 27, 2008)

GameFAQs forum has always been crap, I honestly have no idea why people go there at all. It all feels so unstructured, messy and hard to navigate. The GmaeFAQs FAQ section though is immensly awesome.


----------



## SkH (Mar 27, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> GameFAQs forum has always been crap, I honestly have no idea why people go there at all. It all feels so unstructured, messy and hard to navigate. The GmaeFAQs FAQ section though is immensly awesome.


Yeah, they all need to be just GameFAQs and not a horrible "GameFORUMs" too...

And Me too... I just DON'T know and can't get it why people go to their forums... only people without a brain... aah...


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 27, 2008)

I love the "So is this game any good?" or "Should I buy this game, or Halo 3?" topics in pretty much every fucking board


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 27, 2008)

I go to gamefaqs, got 1510 karma and I am not an idiot, I just follow the rules and mark the idiots for moderation.

I do agree, a lot of idiots.

Especially a kid who burnt a church and posted proof of it on gamefaqs. He got arrested.

Also, the topic like: Should I buy this game or Halo 3 are always biased. You ask this on the game's board, and on halo 3 board, what are they gonna say? Most of them on a board are fanboys of the game.


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 27, 2008)

GameFAQs sucks!? This is breaking news!


----------



## BeLGaRaTh (Mar 27, 2008)

GameFAGs has always been bad ...


----------



## mastermanna123 (Mar 27, 2008)

I love gameFaqs for the Faqs. and the smash board. and sometimes the poll they have on their home page. but gbatemp will always be the best for my video game needs.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 27, 2008)

why do you go to gamespot they get paid for there reviews


----------



## SkH (Mar 27, 2008)

Aah, yeah, it have its good points / good side... but for mdoerating everything and banning me... that was the end for me.

But I do love its good side... the poll at their homepage... ... FAQs... oh, why, GameFAQs... why.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> why do you go to gamespot they get paid for there reviews


Whaat??!!


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 27, 2008)

Spoiler


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 27, 2008)

Sure, the forums suck, but GameFAQs is a very good site. I use it for all my walkthrough, cheating etc. needs, and they're quite good at listing game releases.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 27, 2008)

maikelsteneker said:
			
		

> Sure, the forums suck, but GameFAQs is a very good site. I use it for all my walkthrough, cheating etc. needs, and they're quite good at listing game releases.


Yeah, true. I've never posted on the forums. Lots of noobs/trolls/other.

But the Walkthrough section is one of the best of the entire intarwebz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just go on GBATemp for some serious gaming discussion


----------



## Pici (Mar 27, 2008)

I never had any problem with gamefaqs, not the moderation at least.
but i had some problems with members of the pokemon D/P forums, once I traded a hacked pokemon ( I didn't know that it was hacked) and then people said in their signature that I was a scammer...


----------



## phoood (Mar 28, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> maikelsteneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.

I actually frequent the boards sometimes.  yeah.  For every useful post there's usually 30 shitty topics.  The admins need to add a "Filter this shit please" button.


----------



## bluebright (Mar 28, 2008)

I had this problem with the first forum I ever joined, which was a bionicle forum when I was 11. What happens is, all these boards are run by 13 year olds and all they do is run around complaining that somebody posted something wrong or offensive or blah this, or one word post that. 

You end up feeling you've joined some sort of Nazi run fascist forum where everyone is more concerned about "oh noez, is this in teh wrong forum? cuz mods can move it" 

sorry, my lazy internet speak sucks.



			
				BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> why do you go to gamespot they get paid for there reviews




Oo oh, oh! I went to gamespot like everyday but removed them out of my bookmarks after that paid for review. I hope they lost a lot more traffic from that.


----------



## nephdj (Mar 28, 2008)

I have had a few posts innocent posts removed... most annoying to myself


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 28, 2008)

SkH said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 I told you in the third post of this thread. 

Anything that might make the game developers look down on them gets moderated, so they don't lose their payment for favourable reviews.


----------



## knl (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't get why people hate gamefaqs so much, and/or complain about the moderation even though I never saw any extreme faggotry or got modded for completely ridiculous shit that was enough to make me hate the damn place.
of course, there are a lot of assholes there, but with the ignore function it's all fine. seriously, I don't see what's *that* bad about it at all.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 28, 2008)

People hate the boards as most of them are full of retards. Look at the DS board , pretty much every topic is what is a flash card , what's an r4 etc , when they could easily find out by just googling it. People hate the mods as they are biased , you can be moderated for one thing , some one else we do the same or worse and no action. Just depends on whether you are on their good side or not , also  quite conveniently there is no place to complain about the mods either.


----------



## m3rox (Mar 28, 2008)

Agreed, gamefaqs sucks.  I've got about 5 moderated messages, just for talking the truth about some things.  No flaming involved, just talking.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 28, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> GameFAQS forums are infested with 13yo fanboys.. you can't have a decent discussion there.. It's almost like /v/.. but without the funny images..
> 
> GBATemp already supplies all my gaming forum needs



Yes, this and Neogaf. More mature discussion over there.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## cubin' (Mar 28, 2008)

Soooo many fanboys on gamefaq.

I love the PSP vs. DS 'discussions' they're quite entertaining.

Here's a quick preview:




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> but look all the psp is a an ipod with games thats all and not many good games eather cause all it does have is
> GoW
> FF:CC
> and and ummmmmmm........ thats it nothing more the PsP= crap games but movies n music (witch i can just but an ipod for)
> ...



Lawlz PSPissgheyz 
Psp haz teh shitz gameplyz lawl 4 hours battery>?!?!? LAWL
DS HAZ:
MICROFONE
TOUCHSCRENZ
TWO SCREENZ
lawl.
psp haz no gamez ds has so much way better gameplayz.
lawl PSPiss


it's entertaining but makes me feel sick at the same time.


----------



## PapiChulo (Mar 28, 2008)

Sadly GBATemp is becoming gamefaqs with thin-skinned moderating by committee. Can't offend anyone y'know? Even Canadians who duck under their beds in the fetal position at the sound of a thumpin' bass line.

That's why I quit.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 28, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Everyone hates GameFAQs, they suck.
> 
> Luckily, there's GBAtemp.net


Its going to cease to exist )':


----------



## anime_junkie (Mar 28, 2008)

The game boards almost all suck. Some of the other boards are pretty neat, though. I like Shmups, Books & Lit, and Sci & Tech.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 28, 2008)

PapiChulo said:
			
		

> Sadly GBATemp is becoming gamefaqs with thin-skinned moderating by committee. Can't offend anyone y'know? Even Canadians who duck under their beds in the fetal position at the sound of a thumpin' bass line.
> 
> That's why I quit.



You came to this decision after only 19 posts, over the course of at least half a year?

I have a better view of the community then this and I took a 9 month hiatus.


----------



## PapiChulo (Mar 28, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> PapiChulo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had 700+ posts and suicided that moniker.


----------



## PuyoDead (Mar 28, 2008)

I've been on GameFAQs for 8 years, with 2500+ karma. The basic rule of thumb there is: act like you're in grade school. No insults, no "bad words", no name calling, etc. Seriously, that's how that place is ran. If you call someone an idiot, they'll probably mod you, and your post will probably get deleted. That's just how childish they are. Just be creative about it, that's what I do.

Yea, it's stupid. Yea, it's severely restricted. But, there's always that 10% or so of the population that contributes great information. Just as long as you know how weed through the garbage, it's worth it.

Also, there's a certain bunch of garbage that always ends up there. Things such as:

Should I buy this? (or this?)
Hurt and heal
This game sucks because...
SOMETHING STUPID IN ALL CAPS FOLLOWED BY (caps) [GameFAQs doesn't allow all caps post titles, hence the little (caps) at the end]
I just found out something amazing! [that is well known, and has been for months]
Someone help! [...with this incredibly common point in the game that is in every FAQ here]
Does anyone know what this is? [that a search will bring up 14 pages of]

There are plenty of others, but I could go on forever. GameFAQs is about 80% worthless crap, but if you can skim through it, you'll find useful information. Just don't expect to be able to treat those boards like anywhere else you go. They're like the ESRB standard forums or something. Solid G-rating.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 28, 2008)

GameFAQ's can burn.

I was there for about a month before I discovered GBATemp.  My eyes were opened and I realized that the crap that was going on there was not worth the time I spent there.  So I left and now I'm here.  I love you guys


----------



## m3rox (Mar 28, 2008)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> I've been on GameFAQs for 8 years, with 2500+ karma.



So what, all that says is that you need to get a life.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 28, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> PuyoDead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see.  The guy is giving his opinion on something and you attack him?  Who says that in that 8 year span that all he did was post on GameFAQ's?  Did he say it?  No.  You assumed he did.

Add to the discussion or GTFO.  That is all.


----------



## phoood (Mar 28, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> PuyoDead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can say the same thing about most of the active members here


----------



## m3rox (Mar 28, 2008)

JKR Firefox said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't be a forum Mountie.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 28, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> JKR Firefox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take it you meant that in a insulting manner?  I apologize if I've offended you in such a way that you feel that you need to attack my nationality to make yourself feel better.  Do as you wish and continue to flame other members any way you see fit.


----------



## Regiiko (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, people are flamin over GameFAGS.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Mar 28, 2008)

Not flaming.  Protecting another member is all.  There's no need of that sort of behavior is there?  If we act like that toward fellow members unprovoked, we'll be just as bad as GameFAQ's in time.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 28, 2008)

I haven't posted on GameFAQs for a couple days ... went on there just now, and it turns out I'm banned.

No email about it, no warnings ... just banned.


----------



## PuyoDead (Mar 28, 2008)

m3rox said:
			
		

> PuyoDead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny, that sounds exactly like the kind of stuff that gets posted there. Pointless attacks with no understanding of the original post. Thanks for proving my point. I said that simply to show how long I've been there, and how much crap I've seen. NOT to brag. Nobody in their right mind would brag about being on GameFAQs for a long time.

You might want to learn how to make constructive posts in the future. That kind of shit may pass as content on GameFAQs, but not here.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 28, 2008)

GameFAQs is the devil, and it's pernicious influence spreads far beyond it's borders.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 28, 2008)

They moderated my message wen i asked 4 a gamesave.


----------



## Costello (Mar 28, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> GameFAQs *4Chan* is the devil, and it's pernicious influence spreads far beyond it's borders.


fix'd


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 28, 2008)

Well, as 4chan and GameFAQs are becoming inter-changeable, I'll allow that fix


----------



## SkH (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha there was some good and funny posts... thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> They moderated my message wen i asked 4 a gamesave.


And me for posting game saves... I dunno why. I even asked to upload to their "Saves" function to the game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (But people wants game saves)


----------



## deathfisaro (Mar 28, 2008)

Gamefaqs is good if you go there for FAQs and ask questions on the board. People are friendly when they're answering questions.

If you say something like "This game has only one save slot and that really hurts, so I'll give this game 99/100 instead of 100/100" then people go insane and write a 400 word essay about how you don't need another save slot and you're a troll and blah blah blah...

And there are people who believe 256 x 192 DS screen has better graphics than 1920x1080 next gen consoles. Jesus who stares into a 50" HDTV from a foot distance, TV is gonna toast your eyeballs.


----------



## Zaraf (Mar 29, 2008)

I pretty much just use Gamefaqs to answer people's questions and submit some of my maps and stuff I make for games.


----------



## Citric (Mar 30, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> Soooo many fanboys on gamefaq.
> 
> I love the PSP vs. DS 'discussions' they're quite entertaining.
> 
> ...


You're doing it wrong, it's _more_ gameplayz.  Because gameplay is a quantitative measure!  Somehow.  It's also somehow inversely proportional to the amount of graphics the game contains.  I suppose if you put in too many graphics you run out of room and you can't fit in any of the gameplays?  I'm not sure, I haven't been 14 for years.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 31, 2008)

Every day this site is turning more and more into Gamefaqs (Which I have only browsed across a dozen times or so). It is sad really... as well as a very interesting thing to watch go down. 6 months ago I said, _"Well it can't get much worse from here" _and today after attempting to read what others though about Opoona on the Wii I found out the site can get much much worse. The trolling, the fanboy wars, arguing....personally I care that jalaneme does not want to play the game...she has made herself an established member and so if I play Opoona and love it I might want to make sure I tell one of GBAtemp's members to go ahead and give it a go. But now we had like 2 pages full of quotes of 3 new members trying to bash jalaneme ... and she is a big girl so she can defend for herself, the problem for me is reading all that bullshit.

It is a two part problem. 1) We ALL like drama so you see it and its very hard not to read and 2) Drama can quickly kill a forum as it can make reading a topic a tedious task.

There is a saying that goes around these parts "If you try and leave GBAtemp you will come back, nobody ever leaves forever" And it is true as GBAtemp *USED* to be like a good drug you'd actually miss the site, wonder what your friends were doing, what they were playing, what they were drawing. And as long as you enjoy your stay your not gonna want to stay off the site. The fact that many members have left has shown the site has turned more from a good drug to a bad drug...and some of GBAtemps best members have kicked the habit. And that sucks. My 2 cents as I drink my coffee.


----------



## SkH (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, no way... they banned my other account too... grr!! What to do?? Use proxy and spam?


----------



## mindphreak78 (May 23, 2008)

Oh, I SOOO agree.  The FAQs on GameFAQs are awesome; and back in the day (like the late 90s) GameFAQs forums weren't that bad.  But it has indeed become overrun with stupidity and pure bull****!

I actually just had my latest account on GameFAQs temp-banned, because on the GTA4 board, I posted a joke topic of "anybody else found the hidden Dodo yet!?" (Dodo being a plane from the GTA3 genre)... inside I put "arf, arf; made ya' look, w00t! ;-)".  It got moderated, and the damn mod left the moderation message as almost a direct insult, going on and on about, "if you don't play the game at all and just come to harass it's considered trolling".  I appealed with a message using many colorful words telling the mod it was a joke topic and where they could stick their power-trip and their karma points, as well as the message, "oh no, will the universe still be able to continue functioning correctly with 3 LESS KARMA POINTS!? *shock*".

So the mod replies to it saying I tried preaching false information as fact, etc, etc, still being rather rude and insulting.

So I appealed saying, "forget the rules, why don't YOU try showing me ANYPLACE I claimed ANY of it to be fact stooge!?"  Also mentioned that GameFAQs has fallen a LONG ways from where it used to be... how it USED to be an interesting and decent site and how now it's just pure crap.

It got appealed/forwarded to the head admin... needless to say that account is restricted now; I can view the FAQs, but can't post or read message boards.  Tried making another account just to read message boards (because I recently made a topic about a game issue I was stuck on)... due to their "paranoia" they restricted the new account (different email address, etc) with "read-only access" with a message that says, "the account shall be reviewed and verified within 24 hours, at which point it'll either be approved full access or deleted".

So exactly how old are the mods on GameFAQs again?  Like 7 years old maybe?  Might explain their powertrips... perhaps they should put that much effort into a REAL job and make some REAL money aye? ;-)


----------



## mindphreak78 (May 23, 2008)

BTW, something else I find wildly amusing about the GameFAQs forums... is the selectivity of the mods.

I keep my convos there (or did until I said piss on 'em) educated, civil, etc.

Then when I make a topic about a Dodo in GTA (which IS on topic) they moderate it for being off-topic.

YET, last I checked, the "waffles or pancakes?" topic is alive and well, along with about half a dozen to a full dozen "Rick Roll" posts claiming to be some video-game related video!


----------



## mindphreak78 (May 23, 2008)

phoood said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO... sooo true at bolded! ;-)

EDIT: OMG, LMAO... check this out!  Animated GIF about something that supposedly happened on GameFAQs; supposedly true story, crazy as hell if so!
PS - Allow time between frames for them to change.  There's no real transition, it's instant change, it's not broken, just takes time! :-P


----------



## dawn.wan (May 23, 2008)

because you touch yourself at night


----------



## WildWon (May 23, 2008)

About the GameFAQs mods, just remember one thing:

Light a mod a fire, heat him for a day.
Light a mod on fire, heat him for the rest of his life.

Words to live by, brought to you by WildWon, GE, and viewers like you.

"WildWon, hey, he's not such an asshole after all!"®

*cue end credits"


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 24, 2010)

they banned me for no god damn reason and with out telling me ethier wtfh?!?


----------



## Rydian (Nov 24, 2010)

First, nice necro.

Second, the reason is in your screenshot.  You threatened people.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 24, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> First, nice necro.
> 
> Second, the reason is in your screenshot.  You threatened people.



i want proof!! it's about kicking people it's not even a god damn threat!! it's joke!! fucking cunt sucking twit twats!! also is there anyway to check why they banned me or do i have to wait the god damn day!!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 24, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to GameFAQs.
I was banned for calling someone's question idiotic, though I didn't do it politely either...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 24, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i want proof!!
> [...]
> also is there anyway to check why they banned me or do i have to wait the god damn day!!
> 
> ...



Seriously.


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 24, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> they banned me for no god damn reason and with out telling me ethier wtfh?!?



*FAIR, NEXT*

Also, you can say ass on GameFAQs.


----------



## Advi (Nov 24, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> they banned me for no god damn reason and with out telling me ethier wtfh?!?


uhh, that's a perfectly reasonable banishment

if you want to make forum posts akin to a raging 12 year old, go back to myspace


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 24, 2010)

that is not the reason i had that message there for a week or two and then some asshole mod had to stuck his dick up my ass and suppend that is not a god damn threat now i bet no one here's a fucking mod and can tell me why!! there like fuck you we are suppended your account for no god damn reason that's what they did well this is god damn strike 3 so my psn message is going say gamefaqs is for gamefags!!


----------



## Advi (Nov 24, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> that is not the reason i had that message there for a week or two and then some asshole mod had to stuck his dick up my ass and suppend that is not a god damn threat now i bet no one here's a fucking mod and can tell me why!! there like fuck you we are suppended your account for no god damn reason that's what they did well this is god damn strike 3 so my psn message is going say gamefaqs is for gamefags!!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 24, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> > that is not the reason i had that message there for a week or two and then some asshole mod had to stuck his dick up my ass and suppend that is not a god damn threat now i bet no one here's a fucking mod and can tell me why!! there like fuck you we are suppended your account for no god damn reason that's what they did well this is god damn strike 3 so my psn message is going say gamefaqs is for gamefags!!


I can't not laugh at that.


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 24, 2010)

Guys, let this topic die.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 24, 2010)

Advi said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> > that is not the reason i had that message there for a week or two and then some asshole mod had to stuck his dick up my ass and suppend that is not a god damn threat now i bet no one here's a fucking mod and can tell me why!! there like fuck you we are suppended your account for no god damn reason that's what they did well this is god damn strike 3 so my psn message is going say gamefaqs is for gamefags!!



fix'ed


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 24, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> that is not the reason i had that message there for a week or two and then some asshole mod had to stuck his dick up my ass and suppend that is not a god damn threat now i bet no one here's a fucking mod and can tell me why!! there like fuck you we are suppended your account for no god damn reason that's what they did well this is god damn strike 3 so my psn message is going say gamefaqs is for gamefags!!



Maybe if you whine hard enough about a justified suspension, someone just might care.
Probably not, though.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2010)

(DJPlace) Your sig.... that isn't cool


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 24, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i bet my virginty i will be right about this!!


----------



## Advi (Nov 24, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Advi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg i lost teh gaem XDDDDDD lolo!!111!11

christ, no wonder they banned you.


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 24, 2010)

Seriously, dawg.  Cut out the homophobic shit from your sig.

And let this topic die.  Old man is old.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 24, 2010)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> Seriously, dawg.  Cut out the homophobic shit from your sig.  It's really [censored]ish.



hate to be the bearer of bad news i'm not touching this sigture until ethier A.my account gets lifted from the suppend status B.they say if my acount was suppend for that reason i was threating people or i was not


----------



## Rydian (Nov 24, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i bet my virginty i will be right about this!!


Just for kicks... how old are you?

Don't be afraid to set the age in your profile either, by the way.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, about that sig...


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 24, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Yeah, about that sig...



one word i'm going say if i'm not suppended.

I WAS RIGHT!! LOL!!

also this is the most stupid reason why i'm doing this like for example of what i did eariler this week i stole my mom's creidt card and bought psn money. now since gamefaqs suppened me for no reason or for that stupid threat i have to make a message boards i like suffer. yeah.... i know it's lame now if you excuse i need to beat the shit out of people on RDR:UN or GTAIV.


----------



## Advi (Nov 24, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you sound just like every PS3 fanderp i have ever seen on the internet

screencapped for later use


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 24, 2010)

???

also was there a new topic about this or am i seeing things?!?


----------



## Son of Science (Nov 24, 2010)

*Raises walls and erects barracks*  

I'm prepared for war.  Are you?


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 24, 2010)

???

ok... i'm done here move along nothing to see here.. sorry... you guys win i guess there's no way in hell to win vs the intrnet i guess.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, about _that_ sig...
(too big, read rules, thanks)


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 24, 2010)

^overkill by the "intrnet"


----------



## Rubedo (Nov 24, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Nov 24, 2010)

Summary


Spoiler


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 24, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Yeah, about _that_ sig...
> (too big, read rules, thanks)



again? i thought it was small enrough?

also look here.

http://gbatemp.net/t266494-i-must-say-i-m-...p;#entry3286006


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 24, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The maximum allowed size for a sig and ava combined is 80kb, your sig was 134kb on its own, so I have removed it.

Anyway......

Topic closed for making me cry


----------

